# New-ish MMA Sigs



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Here's some stuff i've done fairly recently:


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I love that Shogun one. :thumbsup:


----------

